# WTBorrow: Del Ealy Gyuto



## stopbarking

Anyone willing to let me borrow theirs for a week or so? A 230 or 240 would be preferred but a 210 would work as well. I want to get a feel for the profile. I will not take the knife to work. I will treat it like a baby. I will gladly cover shipping.


----------



## stopbarking

Forgot to mention I am also happy to let you borrow my Martell as collateral. It's a 240 in O-1 and it looks like this.


----------



## cheflarge

God luck. That Martell is beautiful!


----------



## lanel

I have one of del's new line knives if that has any interest for you.


----------



## mr drinky

That is a beautiful Martell blade. I do have a del floating around. I just sent it to someone from a Knife Library thread a long time ago. You are more than welcome to that knife when the present borrower is done with it. Just let me know, and I will arrange for shipping it onward. I think it is more around 250mm though. 

karring


----------



## ecchef

I may have something for you, but I won't be home until Sunday. What's your time window?


----------



## Chuckles

Sent you a PM yesterday. I've got one, if you wanna try it let me know.


----------

